# Has anyone ever gotten a refund from Spitfire Studios?



## rabbit2194 (Jul 11, 2020)

I bought the Albion One yesterday. What I thought was to use the entire orchestra instrument for each instrument like the finale, but it was so different from what I thought. I wonder if I can get a refund. I can't sleep because of this..


----------



## NoOneKnowsAnything (Jul 11, 2020)

rabbit2194 said:


> I bought the Albion One yesterday. What I thought was to use the entire orchestra instrument for each instrument like the finale, but it was so different from what I thought. I wonder if I can get a refund. I can't sleep because of this..


Didn’t you look at the instrument list on the Albion One page before buying?


----------



## yiph2 (Jul 11, 2020)

rabbit2194 said:


> I bought the Albion One yesterday. What I thought was to use the entire orchestra instrument for each instrument like the finale, but it was so different from what I thought. I wonder if I can get a refund. I can't sleep because of this..


Nope, no refund if you downloaded it
And like above, why didn't you read the instrument list at the end of the webpage? It clearly doesn't say there are specific instruments


----------



## rabbit2194 (Jul 11, 2020)

NoOneKnowsAnything said:


> Didn’t you look at the instrument list on the Albion One page before buying?



Of course, I read reviews and everything!
But I am deeply disappointed because it is so different from what I thought. I wanted to use each instrument delicately, but it wasn't.


----------



## rabbit2194 (Jul 11, 2020)

yiph2 said:


> Nope, no refund if you downloaded it
> And like above, why didn't you read the instrument list at the end of the webpage? It clearly doesn't say there are specific instruments



I wanted to use a harmony for each instrument, but I think the one that wasn't is too big. Or maybe I'm not good at Epic music.


----------



## yiph2 (Jul 11, 2020)

On the website it says only ensemble patches, so if you looked at reviews, not sure how you managed to think that there were individual instruments?


----------



## NoOneKnowsAnything (Jul 11, 2020)

rabbit2194 said:


> Of course, I read reviews and everything!
> But I am deeply disappointed because it is so different from what I thought. I wanted to use each instrument delicately, but it wasn't.


It may not be what you are looking for right now but I would hold onto Albion One ☝️ as it’s great for sketching as a writing tool and finishing a mix.


----------



## Rick McGuire (Jul 11, 2020)

Unfortunately have never been successful with getting a refund from Spitfire. But I find that the more I use the stuff I bought from them, the more I understand how they work. Albion 1 is a great library. You don't get solo instruments but you get a great sounding library for sketching quickly.


----------



## RonOrchComp (Jul 11, 2020)

For the record, yes - Albion 1 is a good sketching tool. But it is WAY better at just being a lib. Sure, you have to really know how to write and arrange with it to get the most out of it, but one would be doing a disservice to oneself if the thought was, _this is a great sketching tool._


----------



## proxima (Jul 11, 2020)

You start a thread in which you're deciding between incredibly different libraries, but you don't give much detail about what exactly you're looking for in a library. Albion One has an absolute ton of videos out there on Youtube and elsewhere showing you what you're getting. 

Albion One is a fine product and I hope you find some use out of it. Going forward, if you want individual instruments, it sounds like Spitfire's BBC Discover would be a great place for you to start - it's free if you fill out a form and wait 2 weeks, otherwise it's $49. You'll get individual instruments, and if you like it, you can seamlessly upgrade.

Bottom line, you almost certainly won't get a refund. Sorry.


----------



## mybadmemory (Jul 12, 2020)

This is exactly what I wrote about here in your other thread. To an extent I can agree that this industry should be more clear and upfront about the differences between ensemble libraries and instrument section libraries.

That (and also the difference between Kontakt Player and Kontakt Full libraries) is something that is very easily missed by beginners and first time buyers. It’s almost as if most companies expect you to already know this, or find out elsewhere.


----------



## puremusic (Jul 12, 2020)

When you're just starting out buying libraries these kinds of educational mishaps happen. It's too bad you had to make it with an expensive top tier library, make the best of it!


----------



## gpax (Jul 12, 2020)

rabbit2194 said:


> I wanted to use a harmony for each instrument, but I think the one that wasn't is too big. Or maybe I'm not good at Epic music.


I think you should at least try and ask them what, if anything, can be done. i don’t mean to be personal, but if language was a barrier in understanding, you shouldn’t hesitate to mention that. If you are losing sleep, as these can be quite expensive mistakes, mention that as well. Just be honest with them. They can only say no. Normally I would not even suggest you try, but my gut is telling me that you should. 

@christianhenson


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jul 12, 2020)

One thing I would ask is - do you already understand the basics of orchestration already ?

The reason I ask is that although I was a classically trained pianist from a young age, I only became interested in orchestration in later life. My first library was an ensemble library, much like Albion One is. (In fact it was Symphobia).

I was able to compose some pleasing work with Symphobia, and with it I started to understand some of the ways instruments were used together to create different colours and textures. (You will hear patches from that library all over the place in professional work of the day too - as it was quick to produce pretty good results.)

In time, I outgrew the pre-made recipes I was given, and then bought my first library with separate ingredients (or rather I should say sections), and then started my studies of orchestration proper from there.

If I had been given Hollywood Orchestra Diamond from the off, I think the results might have been like putting a learner driver in a Porsche 911 - and subsequently ending up wrapped round a tree by the side of the road.

In reality, if you want to write interesting music, there really aren't many short cuts, there is a learning curve - pot noodle instant music is like pot noodle instant food - plasticky, rather unsatisfying and it all tastes the same..

Starting out with a good ensemble library (and Albion One is a pretty good ensemble library) may well not turn out to be the mistake you currently think it is. But if you want to write good music - well it takes time to get there.

(If I were starting out today, my first purchase would have to be Staffpad for iPad/Windows Surface.)

You should definitely get the BBC SO free library though and see how that works for you - because it might prevent you from making another expensive mistake.

Now do get some sleep......


----------



## MartinH. (Jul 12, 2020)

rabbit2194 said:


> I bought the Albion One yesterday. What I thought was to use the entire orchestra instrument for each instrument like the finale, but it was so different from what I thought. I wonder if I can get a refund. I can't sleep because of this..



Someone did in fact get a refund from them and he was supposed not to tell anyone about it, but he did. So maybe your chances will increase if you promise them not to tell anyone they gave you a refund - and then honor your promise of course. I doubt they'd want you to lose any sleep over this.



rabbit2194 said:


> Or maybe I'm not good at Epic music.



If you're even wondering, you probably aren't (and neither am I by the way, but I'm sure at least). I don't mean to be an asshole, but composing is really really really hard. If you can't muster the patience to do enough research on a library to have a good idea what you're buying (meaning watching hours of walkthroughs and videos about it on youtube) - especially when you already made a thread and are too impatient to give more details or ask smarter questions - then you'll face a _lot _of disappointments along the road. This is a marathon, it takes years. There's nothing you can buy that will make you knock out amazing epic tracks, if you haven't been knocking them out already.


----------



## Mornats (Jul 12, 2020)

I know this doesn't answer your question about a refund, but take a look at this tutorial video by one of our forum members. It shows you how to write with an ensemble library (such as Albion One) and may help with your appreciation of Albion One if you can't get a refund. I know it's not the library you thought it was but it's a good library anyway.


----------



## rabbit2194 (Jul 12, 2020)

Thank you all. Every piece of advice you gave me felt like a life advice, so it was really warm. I think we should study how to use the instruments we have without thinking about the past. Once again, thank you all.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jul 12, 2020)

I don't know if you have seen this, but if not it might prove useful....


----------



## MrHStudio (Jul 12, 2020)

I would probably have spoken to them first before posting on a forum! I’ve never asked for a refund but have always found them helpful when I have contacted them.


----------



## mybadmemory (Jul 12, 2020)

No need to worry really. While buying the first library there is a strong feeling of having to get “the right one”. The truth is of course there is no right one. They are all different, they all have their strengths and weaknesses, and as probably anyone here can confirm, the first library is just that. The first of many to come.

Albion is great. So now you have a great ensemble library that will probably serve useful for many occasions. Learn to use it, and for your next purchase, perhaps make sure to get a non-ensemble library, with individual instrument sections, and than you’ll have both kinds.


----------



## macavalon (Jul 12, 2020)

I would reach out to Spitfire and or message Christian/Paul on Twitter. Explain you would like to swap Albion one for Bbcso core. They might be able to deactivate your purchase.


----------



## nolotrippen (Jul 12, 2020)

rabbit2194 said:


> I bought the Albion One yesterday. What I thought was to use the entire orchestra instrument for each instrument like the finale, but it was so different from what I thought. I wonder if I can get a refund. I can't sleep because of this..


The only way you can get a refund is if it doesn't work as advertised. There is a warranty of marketability for all new products. So if they claimed Albion worked on a Commodore 64 and you bought it and it didn't, then you might have a case. Spitfire did not deceive you on the product you bought.


----------



## Zero&One (Jul 12, 2020)

Contact them, they've refunded before and have certainly offered 50% vouchers in other situations.
Some people even received Aperture after complaining.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Jul 12, 2020)

Zero&One said:


> Some people even received Aperture after complaining.


Well, that stings. I have spent a LOT on Spitfire over the years, yet when I missed the buying window and asked if Aperture could be made available (I even offered to pay for it) I was politely told to get lost. Frankly, their reasons for withholding Aperture don't hold water and I would still like to see a way it can reach the general market. Step up, @Spitfire Team !


----------



## krismiller1982 (Feb 20, 2021)

It sickens me when I see posts like this. Maybe you should reach out to them. I doubt they will care though


----------



## yiph2 (Feb 20, 2021)

node01 said:


> Has anyone experienced with not getting a full refund back on a spitfire library you’ve purchased in error (that weren’t downloaded yet) when you’ve contacted their support within their 14 days return window time frame but their team didn’t respond to your email until after the window?


Use the chat function when they are live, they respond quick


----------



## from_theashes (Feb 22, 2021)

rabbit2194 said:


> I bought the Albion One yesterday. What I thought was to use the entire orchestra instrument for each instrument like the finale, but it was so different from what I thought. I wonder if I can get a refund. I can't sleep because of this..


Really? You spent 450 bucks and didn’t read the description or watched the walkthrough-videos on their website?! And now you are wondering why there are only ensembles patches in it? Wow!


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 22, 2021)

Guys, post is over 6 months old. OP probably moved on. 
I wonder if he/she got the refund...


----------

